# Luces Navideñas



## JAMAIKOL (Nov 18, 2009)

Compañeros podrían ayudarme con una pequeña consulta,

Lo que requiero es que para poder adornar de la mejor forma la fachada de mi casa tengo unas mangueras las cuales llevan internamente un sin numero de bombillos, estas venían con una pequeña caja la cual daba varias funciones de animaciones, ritmos y secuencias de luces,

La cajita se quemo y pues no había mas solución as que botarla.

Lo que quiero es saber si me pueden ayudar diseñando un pequeño Circuito el cual me sirva para crear estas secuencias obviamente que funcione a 110 V,


----------



## kaká_2008 (Nov 18, 2009)

y seria algo masomenos con PIC si queres que haga una serie de secuencias..
tendrias que saber sobre eso que no es tan complicado pero si te va a llevar su tiempo...hay que ver si llegas a navidad con tu proyecto jajajaja
saludos!


----------



## Barrero0717 (Ene 16, 2010)

Puedes hacer las secuencias con un pic y a las salidas de el unos triac o scr para q enciendan tus luces a 110 voltios, y asi no tengas problemas con el voltaje


----------

